# 8dpo!



## amber0134

I swear I see something . I’m not feeling too hopeful but I never have a squinter.. it’s just usually stark white ‍♀️


----------



## amber0134

Oops I meant to post this under pregnancy tests. Sorry!


----------



## Tasha36089

I see something, good luck


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck


----------

